# Saltwater lesson learned



## gunnurse (Oct 11, 2016)

I was down in Panama City Beach this past weekend. I went to the city pier to get a little early morning fishing in.

At just about daybreak, the water around the pier exploded with feeding activity. I looked down with my flashlight and the water was thick with alewife. At about the same time, every fisherman on the pier hooked up with a Spanish mackerel. 

Just as quickly as the bite had turned on, it ended. As we looked out into the waters around the pier, we saw the water break with porpoise fins. Then, they began to jump- exiting the water. All of the local guys said that as long as the porpoises were there, the bite would be off.

Unfortunately, I did not have the time for the porpoises to end their playfulness and/or feeding and left the pier.

Were the locals just jazzing me, or were they on point with the info?


----------



## owl (Oct 12, 2016)

yes the porpoise will scare the fish away, they will leave in a flash, they don't want to become  a meal for the porpoise


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 12, 2016)

I have seen it both ways.  If they show up the fish turn off, but then other times the fish keep on biting.  So, I keep fishing either way.

This is on the Atlantic side though.  Maybe water clarity plays a factor?


----------



## surffish421 (Oct 17, 2016)

*Porpoises*

Fished the Texas coast for a few years, and when there are porpoises around, the fishing turns off.  You might as well take a break or go somewhere else.


----------



## Riplukelee (Oct 18, 2016)

Have always used dolphins as a good sign. I normally just fish up shallower than I think they are comfortable swimming


----------

